# موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم



## Molka Molkan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس*
*
الإله الواحد* 
*
آمين*


*اخوتى حرصا على ثراء خدمة التسبيح فى الكنيسة القبطية سوف أضع موضوع متجدد لموسيقى الترانيم والألحان والأفلام الدينية والفوكاليز وارجوا ان يقدم الخدمة للكل وللجميع حق المشاركة فيه** ومن معه اى توزيعات نرجوه بالمشاركه بها*


(2) بعته بـكام.mp3
(2) خلينى قرب الصليب.mp3
I wish you a mery christmas.mid
آتي إليك يا يسوعى.mp3
أبانا نرفع اسمك الكريم.mp3
أحبك ربى يسوع.MP3
أخطيت.mp3
أدنو إليك 2.mp3
أدنو اليك.mp3
أراك ربى.mp3
أرك إلهي أراك.mp3
أزاى أسيب ايدك.mp3
أسكن تحت ظل.mp3
أضيئت الشموع.mp3
أعظم من منتصرين.MP3
أفرحنا بيك.mp3
أمسك يارب أيدى.mp3
أمى.MP3
أنا الخروف 2.mp3
أنا جيت علشانك أنت.mp3
أنا جيت علشانك.mp3
أنا منك.mp3
أنت عظيم.mp3
أنتى هى أم النور.mp3
أوعى تفكر.MP3
أيامى كلها فى إيدك.mp3
أيها الفخارى.mp3
أيها القدوس.mp3
إلهى إلهى.mp3
إلهى حبيبى.mp3
إن أحيا مع المسيح.mp3
إن فاض قلبى بالسلام.mp3
اتى اليك.wav
اراك إلهى أراك.mp3
اربسالين.mp3
ارك ربى.mp3
افرحى يا نفسى وغنى.mp3
الراعى الواعى.mp3
الرب راعى.mp3
الرب لى راعى.mp3
الرب لي راع.mp3
الرب يرعانى.mp3
الروح والعروس.mp3
السلام لك.MP3
السنين بتمر جري.mp3
السنين بتمر.mp3
العيون الطيبيبن.mp3
الق على الرب همك.mp3
الكل يمضى ويزول.mp3
الكلمة منك.mp3
الله الذى لنا.mp3
المؤمن الأمين.mp3
المس ايدينا.mp3
الهنا تنازل.mp3
الهى الهى كن قائدى.mp3
امسك يدى وقدنى.mp3
امكث معى.mp3
امى يا اصل الوجود.MP3
انا جايلك.mp3
انظروا يده.mp3
انى احب الرب.mp3
او كيريوس.mp3
باركى يا نفسى الرب.mp3
بالأحضان الأبوية.mp3
بروح نسجد.mp3
بعته بـكام.mp3
بقوة لاسم يسوع.mp3
بنحط حياتنا قدامك.mp3
بيتى يا رب.wma
بيحبك ربى.mp3
بين يديك.mp3
تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى.mp3
تعالوا يا تعابى.mp3
جاى وبسلم.mp3
جراح حبيبى غالى علي.mp3
حبك يا مريم.mp3
حبيبى أيا.mp3
حتى أرى دوماً.mp3
حضن إيديك بتوزيع عالي.mp3
حضن إيديك.mp3
حول عينيك إلى يسوع.mp3
حياتى تشبه قيثارة.mp3
خلني قرب الصليب.mp3
خلينى قرب الصليب.mp3
دع المسيح يحوط قلبك.mp3
دق باب.mp3
دمعة حزينه.MP3
دوبى دوبى.mp3
راجعين لماضينا.mp3
رب أنت تستطيع كل شىء.mp3
ربى انا عايز.wma
ربى بسم حياتى.mp3
ربى قد سكيباً.mp3
ربى يسوع الغالى 2.mp3
ربى يسوع الغالى.mp3
ربى يسوع جه عشانى.mp3
ربي كل الخليقة.mp3
رحلة جميلة.mp3
رحمة كثيرا ارحمني.mp3
زى العصفور.mp3
زى النار ماهى فى العليقة.mp3
زى النهر.mp3
زى نور الشمس.mp3
سألوذ بحضنك.mp3
سألوز بحضنك.MP3
سالكين بالروح.mp3
سامحنا يا فادينا.mp3
سامحنى.mp3
سبحو لالهنا الحى.mp3
سبحوه وزيدوه علوا.mp3
سر الميرون.mp3
سلام سلام.mp3
سلامك فاق العقول 3.mp3
سلامك فاق العقول 4.mp3
سلامك فاق العقول.mp3
سلمت قلبى.mp3
سود يا يسوع.mp3
سوف أنسى.mp3
شعار 2009.mp3
شفت يسوع.MP3
شكرا لله.MP3
شهوة القلب مرار.mp3
صممت اذناى.mp3
صوت يسوع جميل.mp3
صورتى عندك.mp3
ضنايا.mp3
طوباطى يا مريم 2.MP3
طوباطى يا مريم.mp3
عالى لفوق.mp3
عايز أقضى حياتى.mp3
عايز اقضى حياتى.mp3
عايز تعرف لية انا.mp3
عشان ايدك دايما جنبى.mp3
عشان يد اللة.wma
عظيم نزل إلى مزود.mp3
علمنى أنتظرك 2.mp3
علمنى أنتظرك.MP3
علمنى يارب كيف أعيش.mp3
على لوحى الحجارة.mp3
عمرى ما دقت.mp3
عمرى ما ذقت.mp3
عند شق الفجر 2.mp3
عند شق الفجر 3.mp3
عند شق الفجر.mp3
عندما أحتاج عوناً.mp3
عندمى تدمى.mp3
عينين.mp3
غالي عليك.mp3
غولغوثا.mp3
ف بعادى.mp3
فرحت قلبى.mp3
فوق الصليب.mp3
فى حزن شديد 2.mp3
فى حزن شديد.mp3
فى سفينتى.mp3
فى طريق الجلجثة.mp3
فى طريق الجلجثه.mp3
فى ظل حمايتك 2.mp3
فى ظل حمايتك.MP3
فى عيد ميلادك.mp3
فى كل خليقة رأيتك.mp3
فى كل خليقة.mp3
فى وقت ضعفى 2.mp3
فى وقت ضعفى.mp3
فى يو عند الشروق.wma
فى يوم مريت علىّ.mp3
قال لى الشيطان.MP3
قام المسيح.mp3
قام حقاً.mp3
قبى الخفاق.mp3
قد ايه بتحبنى.mp3
قد محى عند الصليب.mp3
قصة الحب العجيب 2.mp3
قصة الحب العجيب.mp3
قلبة حنين.MP3
قلبى الخفاق 2.mp3
قلبى الخفاق 3.mp3
قلبي الخفاق.mp3
كان فية عنقود عنب.wma
كل الليالى تنتهى.mp3
كل الماضى.mp3
كل فرحة للنفس.mp3
كل يوم تحت صليبك.mp3
كللت السنة بجودك.mp3
كلمة فى ودنك.mp3
كم المسيح.mp3
كم قسى الظلم.mp3
كما أنا.mp3
كمان.mp3
كنت اعمى.mp3
كنيستى أرجو لكى من عزة الالة.mp3
كنيستى ارجو لكى.mp3
كنيستى القبطية 2.mp3
كنيستى القبطية.mp3
كيف أنسى.mp3
كيف انسى.mp3
لألهنا بنعد طريق.mp3
لا أنسى عاماً.mp3
لا تخف 2.mp3
لا تخف 4.MP3
لا تخف لأنى انا معكك.mp3
لا تخف.mp3
لا تدينوا.mp3
لا تشمتى.mp3
لا لا تتركنى وحدك.MP3
لا لا تتركنى وحدى 2.MP3
لا لا تتركنى وحدى.mp3
لحن ابؤورو.mp3
لم تر عين إلها.mp3
لم تر عين.mp3
لم تري عينآ.mp3
لما أكون تعبان.mp3
لما اجتزت الآلآم.mp3
لما اكون تعبان.mp3
لما الرب.mp3
لما الشمس تغيب.mp3
لماذ باربى.MP3
لو حاسس.mp3
لولا موت الصلب.mp3
ليتك تباركنى.mp3
ليس من صعب.mp3
ليل العشاء السرى.mp3
ليه بتهتم وليه بتخاف.mp3
ليه لية.mp3
ما أحلى ساعة بها.mp3
ما احلى السجود 2.mp3
ما احلى السجود.mp3
ما دمت ربى فى الطريق.mp3
مابتنساش 2.mp3
مابتنساش.mp3
ماذا يصنع لكرمى.mp3
ماقدرش أعيش.MP3
مالم تباركنى ربى.mp3
مالى سواك سيدى.mp3
مالى سواك.mp3
مبارك شعبي مصر.mp3
مبتنساش.MP3
مبدع الأكوان.mp3
متشال فى قلبك.mp3
مجد مريم 2.mp3
مجد مريم.MP3
مرني ان آتي إليك.mp3
مريم إسم جميل.mp3
مستر عنه الوجوه.MP3
مسيحنا فوق الزمان.mp3
مسيحى للأرض جيت.mp3
مش ممكن.mp3
مفيش وجود.MP3
من أنا لأصير.mp3
من الأعماق يا ربى.mp3
من انا.mp3
من بعد سنين.mp3
من كل الأمم 2.mp3
من كل الأمم 3.mp3
من كل الأمم.mp3
من لى سواك يحمينى 2.mp3
من لى سواك يحمينى 3.mp3
من لى سواك يحمينى.mp3
من مصر.mp3
من يملك على الحياة.mp3
مهما الموجة.mp3
مهما طال الزمان.mp3
مواعيدى ليك.mp3
مورنى أن أتى.mp3
مين أحن منك 2.mp3
مين أحن منك.mp3
مين غيرك.mp3
مين يحلى الغربة.MP3
نبعك الصافى.MP3
نجم يضىء وسط الظلام.mp3
نسجد لإسم الثالوث.mp3
نفسى أرسم صورة ليك.mp3
نفسى أعيش مبسوط.mp3
نفسى تحبة.MP3
نهتف لسيدنا.mp3
هأتى بطيبى.mp3
هات مزمارك.mp3
هاصلاة التوبة.mp3
هاعيش لك.mp3
هل أطرق بابك.mp3
هى كنيسة.mp3
هيا يا أبرار هيا.mp3
و ياريت سنين.mp3
وأنت معايا.mp3
وجهك لا يفارقنى.mp3
ورأيت سماء جديدة.mp3
وسط البحر الهايج 2.mp3
وسط البحر الهايج 3.MP3
وسط البحر الهايج.mp3
وقالى ها انا معك.MP3
وقت ضيقتنا.mp3
يا أبانا لست أدرى.mp3
يا أمى حنانك.mp3
يا إلهى أنت تعلم.mp3
يا ترى أي صديق.mp3
يا رب أشكرك.mp3
يا سائح للقاء يسوع 2.mp3
يا سائح للقاء يسوع.mp3
يا سيدى الحبيب.mp3
يا سيدى املأ قلبى.mp3
يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا.MP3
يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً 2.mp3
يا سيدى كم كان قاسياً.mp3
يا سيدي لما أرى!!s.mp3
يا شمس.mp3
يا صاحب الحنان.mp3
يا طبيبى.mp3
يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة.mp3
يا مريم البكر.mp3
يا ملكة بارة.mp3
يا من أحتويتنى.mp3
يا من بحضورة.WMA
يا من بحضوره.mp3
يا من سعيت.MP3
يا نفوس حزينة.mp3
ياصاحب الحنان 2.mp3
ياللى أمامك حياتى.mp3
ياللى حبتنى.mp3
ياللى مش لاقى.wma
يسوع أنت تعلم.mp3
يسوع انت تعلم.mp3
يسوع بيدور عليا.mp3
يسوع بيدور.mp3
يسوع سير أمامى.mp3
يسوع قاللى انا حارسك.wma
يوم إستشهادك.wma
 ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*أنتظروا الفوكاليز .......
*​


----------



## besho55 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على المجموعة الرائعة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويعوض تعبك


----------



## anosh (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى بجد على تعبك
ربناااااااااااااااااا يعوضك *


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أكتوبر 2009)

besho55 قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااا على المجموعة الرائعة دى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ويعوض تعبك




*شكرا ليك يا بيشو وياريت لو عندك اى إضافات سواء بالتعليق او بالإضافة او بالنقص او لو عندك اى توزيعات او تعرف اى حد عنده توزيعات

ليعم الخير للتبيح كله لأنى اعشق الترنيم
*​


----------



## توبنى فاتوب (2 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ,بس فى سوال ,هو انت فاصل الموسيقى عن الصوت ببرنامج ولا دة تسجيل للموسيقى ,لو برنامج ياريت تنزل البرنامج علشان ناخد بركة الخدمة دى


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أكتوبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ميرسى بجد على تعبك
> ربناااااااااااااااااا يعوضك *




*اشكرك يا انوووج ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أكتوبر 2009)

توبنى فاتوب قال:


> موضوع جميل ,بس فى سوال ,هو انت فاصل الموسيقى عن الصوت ببرنامج ولا دة تسجيل للموسيقى ,لو برنامج ياريت تنزل البرنامج علشان ناخد بركة الخدمة دى





*لا 
هذة خدعة لا يوجد اى برنامج على وجة الأرض يفصلالصوت عن الموسيقى الا ويشوة الموسيقى بأقل درجة 60 % وكل البرامج تعتمد فى تحليل مركبات الموجات والإشارات الثنائية فى الصوت الى صوت للآلات ( التوزيع ) او صوت بشرى ( هيومن ) ولا يوجد مثل هذا الفكر على لاإطلاق
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*قـــســم الـفـوكــالــيــز
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
VOCALISE

تمارين الفوكاليز 1

تمارين الصولفيج

تمارين الفوكاليز 2

تمرين التحكمات الصوتية

تمرين التحويلاد النغمية البطىء

ترقبوا المزيييييييييد

منتظر ردودكم

اى رابط مش شغال رجاء التنبيه
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي علي المجهود الرئع...
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*خــامــات آلآت مـــوسـيـقـيـه*
*=====================*
*خامات لآلات موسيقيه* مثل *العود والكمان والقانون والبيانو والجيتار* وغيرها اتمنى انها تنال اعجابكم وهذة هى المجموعة الأولى *وجارى تحضير المجموعة الثانية* وهذة الملفات مضغوطة ليتم فكها وهى من نوع *((( .sf2 )))* وهى لتعمل على برنامج الفروتى لوب او *الأف ال استوديو* وهى *ذات جودة عاليه* جدا ورجاء محبة عدم أخذها الى اى جروب او منتدى آخر بدون علم صاحب الموضوع الأصلى وموافقته وانتظروا الجزء الثانى وارجو من لديه ملاحظات ان يرسلها لى والرب معكم


Piano 01
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2009)

و خامات للجيتار للموزعين



*Guitar 01*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مميز

جدا
جدا
جدا
شكرا للمجهود الرائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> مميز
> 
> جدا
> جدا
> ...





*شكرا اخى العزيز وربنا يباركك وانتظر المزيد
*​


----------



## shadyos (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*مبدع مبدع مبدع

ربنا يباركك بجد كنا محتاجينهم جدا

ويا ريت يكون بينا اتصال

وشكرا لتعبك​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2009)

shadyos قال:


> *مبدع مبدع مبدع
> 
> ربنا يباركك بجد كنا محتاجينهم جدا
> 
> ...




*اشكرك كثيرا وربنا يباركك


وانا لى الشرف اننا يكون بينا اتصال

سلام الرب معك
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*
**Violin

**الكمان

Violin 01
*​


----------



## maro_2 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

[شكرا جدا دا مجهود رائع ........الصراحه الواحد داخ عليها  بس يا ريت لو فيه تمارين زيها بس بصوت حد مش بأله 000000000000000  ربنا يعوضكم ]


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

للرفع​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا مولكن على مجهودك الرائع ده​


----------



## minamego (17 يونيو 2011)

ممكن موسيقي ترنيمة اسندني في ضعفي


----------



## shahiryassa (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مساء الخير لأجمل خدام و اصدق رسالة, اشكركم جدا على المجهود الرائع و نشر الحان التسبيح لكل طالبية, و اتنمى لو استطاع العازف و الموزع زيادة الترانيم و خاصا ترنيمة (ياللي مت بدالي) و شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## free20 (10 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## candy shop (11 سبتمبر 2011)

روووووووووووووووووووعه يا مولكا 

بقالى ساعه بنزل فى كتير منهم 

عجبونى اوى 

اجمل تقييم 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 

لو عندك موسيقى حزينه ياريت 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أكتوبر 2013)

01010101


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*روعة يا مولكا روعة روعة​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*استاذي موضوع رائع 
حاسة انه جالي من السما 
انا مرنمة على قد حالاتي خالص 
و كنت كتير ف الاجتماعات بحتاج توزيعات الترانيم بجد 
متشكرة اووووووووووي 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
انا بأذن المسيح كل يوم هحمل جزء
بشكر حضرتك من اعماق قلبي
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك استاذي 
و يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2015)

*عارفة ان الموضوع قديم 
بس محتاجة مساعدة واكون شاكرة جداا 
ياريت اى حد يعرف يساعدنى ميتأخرش 
محتاجة ضرورى موسيقى الترنيمة دى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vd1AjjBuV4&feature=youtu.be
*
*ميرسى مقدما لاى حد هيساعدنى*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (19 ديسمبر 2015)

الرب يباركك


----------

